# I've Been Simpsonized!!



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey everyone! While I haven't seen the movie yet, I have been wanting to see what I would look like "Simpsonized". So I went to simpsonizeme.com, uploaded a close up pic and got simpsonized! lol. Anyhoo, I thought the site was a lot of fun and just thought I'd share it with any of you if you might be bored or something. haha! Have fun!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

Me Too! This is me:










lol


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this supposed to take a long time? It's not really working for me =[


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Is this supposed to take a long time? It's not really working for me =[_

 
Yeah.  It didn't work for me either.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 31, 2007)

Attachment 3730

lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 31, 2007)

It takes a very long time. Lots of people are making Simpsons icons


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok.  It finally worked for me.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 31, 2007)

I spent about 30 minutes on mine, then accedently hit refresh.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 31, 2007)

This was the picture that I had used for mine which is now my avatar. lol...












It takes a while for the stuff to work. When I first upload my pic the countdown thingie was at 1097 or something like that and counted down to one. I did my husband last night and his countdown time started at 867 or somewhere around there. When my friend tried it though, hers froze up on her.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok. It finally worked for me.




_

 

You're really pretty. You kinda remind of a mix between Des'ree and Muhammed Ali's daughter that was this past season of "Dancing with the Stars."  Just felt the need to share that. lol


----------



## mello (Jul 31, 2007)

I made myself too brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buut yeah that thing is awesome!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_You're really pretty. You kinda remind of a mix between Des'ree and Muhammed Ali's daughter that was this past season of "Dancing with the Stars."  Just felt the need to share that. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank You!  That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me lately.  Laila Ali is pretty.  I love her shape...and her hair always looks really nice.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

I made my own... hahaha check it out....






Marie Lisa Tran


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_I made my own... hahaha check it out....






Marie Lisa Tran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

_

 





Nice one!


----------

